# Deeded Timeshare Vs. Perpetual RTU



## nielenoelani (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi everyone. I'm considering buying a timeshare off ebay. It would be in Aruba, and I had thought that since there was no expiration, that it was a deeded TS. However, when I called and asked the seller some questions he stated that it's not deeded ("some countries don't allow that" was his reason, however I think that Aruba does), but that it's a perpetual membership that lasts forever and can still be willed to family. Instead of a deed, though, I would just get a membership certificate from the resort if I called and asked for one.

I'm not sure what the difference is, or if one is better than the other. I've tried looking on the internet, but I haven't found a clear answer. Can someone please inform me of the differences between the two? TIA.


----------



## Larry (Jul 21, 2009)

Most timeshares in Aruba are sold in perpetuity and are not deeded and can be willed to children. I own nine weeks in Aruba and all were sold in that manner. 

What you own is share certificates in a coop which holds title to the buildings but the land under the buildings is owned by the government of Aruba and is under a 30-60 year leasehold. If Aruba does not renew the lease they must pay the coop the fair market value of the property which is divided by the shareholders. The only deeded property in Aruba as far as I am aware of is Caribbean Palm village because of it's location of about two miles from the beach. Since all beach front property belongs to Aruba timeshares on the beach have to be sold with leaseholds on the land.

The only properties that are RTU are all of the Divi Resorts which expire at the end of the term and are not owned in perpetuity. 

I have no problem with this type of ownership over deeded property.


----------



## nielenoelani (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the response Larry.


----------

